# Hungarian Court Says Ecigs Are Not Medicine



## Stroodlepuff (21/2/14)

A government that listens

https://m.facebook.com/konstantinos.farsalinos/posts/267494650068960

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

